# My 4 month old German shepherd is supposedly product of a neighbors chocolate Lab too



## Andromeda falling (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if that is entirely true since I see no lab traits in him either . Mom was purebred and there I think was a male breeder on site but some how the lab broke in and hopped the fence and got ahold of her too . So I have no idea . I thought she said he was chocolate German shepherd which I can see but I don't see any lab in him I wonder if they are related . Oh and I also was told he was a runt and he is 4 mths and huge but those ears are big and cute . I hope someone can put some idea as to what he is as help? Having trouble figuring how to add photos but I'll try . Plus he has short hair?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

since there is question NO papers should be issued.

go back to breeder with a DNA kit from DDC for a parental confirmation --- 4 , just to be sure . Cheek swab for your pup , one for the dam, one kit for the swab of the male GSD possible and cheek swab for the wandering chocolate Labrador .
You will then get results , just like on Jerry Springer or Maury Povich on which one , if either is the sire of the litter . One will be excluded , the other will/may be included.
Doesn't look like a purebred though.
At the same time if you you may get a kit specific for DM testing .

DDC https://vetdnacenter.com/dna-tests/canine-dna-testing/

​ www.vetdnacenter.com​


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

OMG is he ever cute, lol.
I'm kind of in the same boat, mom is PB GSD and Dad is a fence hopper, however I don't think a Chocolate Lab is the culprit since his ears are up...like Carmen said only a DNA test will tell for sure...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't spend $ on DNA kits... unless there is another neighbor with a boxer, doberman, pharoah hound or ridgeback. that's a gorgeous pup but i highly doubt dad was a gsd or the lab. just enjoy your pup!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't see lab, either. Maybe Boxer... If the lab was able to jump the fence, all the dogs in the neighborhood could have done so, too.
But he is super cute and has his ears up. Enjoy your pup.


----------



## Andromeda falling (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't know if that is an expense I can afford at this point . We got him and really looked for a German shepherd , due to the desire for a loyal and intelligent buddy we could love and feel safe and protected by. I just really was surprised when one day we looked at him and his ears were sticking up high as a kite and have since not gone down. I thought they were funny. I also saw photos of his siblings 2 silver and the others Black and Tan and him . My father had a silver one growing up and loved him but we are all a bit confused by his background I know very little about dogs except I had a chocolate Doberman years ago and a Pomeranian , so I don't know what other than I had really hoped to have a bond with an intelligent companion we could have security of knowing his genetic traits because of the simple fact I don't know what to expect from him and I have a toddler I was just curious if there were any ideas off hand of what he might be . Weird but those ears are unmistakably German shepherd


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What a cute pup! Does it truly matter what he is, you will love him just the same? What is his name? Enjoy


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Fodder said:


> I wouldn't spend $ on DNA kits... unless there is another neighbor with a boxer, doberman, pharoah hound or ridgeback. that's a gorgeous pup but i highly doubt dad was a gsd or the lab. just enjoy your pup!!


this isn't a "dna" kit which will tell you the pup is a mix of shiba inu , poodle, schipperke and Neapolitan mastiff -- not a guess the breeds thing

this is paternity , maternity . 99.9% accuracy


----------



## Andromeda falling (Oct 11, 2015)

Yep he's cute thanks , I just want to know what to expect you know especially since he's around my toddler and myself I hoped to get a German shepherd since his siblings were Black and Tan and silver so I know his mommy was purebred and his daddy ???? I appreciate all input . He's very loyal and attached already to us he looks like scooby do[/ATTACH]


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree with Sunflowers - I see boxer!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is an example of mine, first pic is the 10 puppies (mine is the red in the middle), next pic is what he looks now at 1 year old. 4 of his siblings now have the GSD (mom) coloring, 2 grew up sable and wolfish looking and mine....well....he's an odd ball.



















But he's a wonderful dog and a great companion and I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Unless you are going to try and get your money back (if he is not pure) for me, a DNA test is an expense that doesn't make a lot of sense. You are already attached - as far as wanting all the traits of GSD around children etc. that's not guaranteed no matter where you buy your Shepherd. Yeah, a better bet with a reputable breeder but it's not unheard of for a good breeder to produce a pup that needs a lot of work to tolerate children. Your boy might be the best loyal guardian of your family you ever had. 

However, it's, of course, your decision. He is just so beautiful and looks so healthy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> this isn't a "dna" kit which will tell you the pup is a mix of shiba inu , poodle, schipperke and Neapolitan mastiff -- not a guess the breeds thing
> 
> this is paternity , maternity . 99.9% accuracy


 But for this test you would need dogs to swab, and if it was a fence jumper, who are you going to test? 

I think he may be just fine with the kids, if he has Boxer in him. :wub:


----------



## Andromeda falling (Oct 11, 2015)

He's silly and a bit of a kitchen thug but you're right as long as he is a loving and loved member it shouldn't matter . I just know the traits specific to each breed and I was curious as to what I could expect. I think he's a good puppy that is a bit of a pest but specially now that he can reach the sink if she's new and disturbing but he's very attached and it breaks my heart to see to hear him when he starts sobbing because he actually sobs, every time one of us walks out the door. I never heard a dog sob and it's absolutely heartbreaking !


----------



## Andromeda falling (Oct 11, 2015)

*Genetic curiosity*

I know for a fact that he's mostly German Shepherd I worry at the rate he is growing and paws with gigantic ears that are always pointing north. He is already growing on us. My appreciation to all the advice from everyone .my experience is limited but right now I'm in need of his companionship probably more than he needs mine . My toddler has been missing by his dad for mths and my dog of 8 years was given away by my soon to be ex so now it's been very lonely and sad but Herr Liebschen gives me love and company that otherwise would have been unbearable to get through alone. So right you guys are helping me see the unconditional love that lies in companionship with my puppy who also knows when tears flow and shows the same compassion as any kind of loving family so color , breed, size all fall short of the heart inside of my boy and he loved my toddler and clearly would search for him and he was distraught by not seeing him and he sniffed everywhere for awhile and , then turned to being a source of comfort as we wait . I love him just the same and his breed is more of a curiosity to me . He's smart and playful and all around great and is intuitive enough to never have touched the toy heaven with squeaky things and stuffed animals and all sorts of things that he could easily destroy yet he has not touched even one except for his own . Which is remarkable because the temptation must be overwhelming to him... I guess he was meant to be a part of our lives during this difficult time for a reason


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You know for a fact that he's half GSD. Other than that, you will find out about him as he grows.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I know what test you're referring to carmspak.... I would not DNA test a gsd or chocolate lab for the parentage of this pup anymore than I'd test a poodle. this dog is not a PB nor does he appear to be half lab therefore I would not spend the money.... that was my point. you called it a DNA kit, I called it a DNA kit.

if someone in the neighborhood had a ridgeback, I would.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The pups I've had don't try to jump up on the counters in the kitchen after their pot lid lesson. As soon as they are tall enough to reach, I set a couple of aluminum pot lids upside down on the edge of the counter and leave the room.......


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You know at first was not seeing the "Boxer" thing myself??? Usually the Boxer mixes tend to be Boxer/APBT or Boxer/Labs (don't get that one myself but lots of them out there??)

But looking again I kinda see it. The color is unique and the dogs front end and feet are "extremely" slender.

And a poorly trained Boxer would not even "notice" a six foot fence! You have a very handsome dog and you may have sidesteps a lot of the "issues" found in both breeds!

A lot of things you should know can be found here in any case:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...90569-aggression-towards-freindly-dogs-2.html

Welcome aboard!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> But for this test you would need dogs to swab, and if it was a fence jumper, who are you going to test?
> 
> I think he may be just fine with the kids, if he has Boxer in him. :wub:


I understood there was a suspect , a neighbours chocolate lab. 
You don't even need him. You need a swab of the pup , a swab of the dam and take a swab of the GSD MALE that they are claiming is the sire.

The DNA will come back as Excluded if that male is not the sire.

If the "breeder" sold the pups as purebred, issued papers , took the money , and the buyer expected a purebred - then the breeder should take responsibility for the costs of the DNA test, especially since they feel the paternity is questionable and think there is a chocolate lab as a possible alternative sire .

This is not a GSD.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

nothing about the original post suggests "breeder" "sold as purebred" "issued papers" or any of that - the subject line even says that a neighbors lab is supposedly the sire... (or let's say 'dad' to keep things light)

"...male breeder on site" as in on the property. not a professional website.

let's stay on land with the information given. clearly it's not a purebred so why even suggest a DNA test.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He's a cutie. Just give him lots of love and don't stress the mixed part.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"I thought she said he was chocolate German shepherd "

because there is a colour variant, a dilution factor , which produces LIVER GSD - I took it that the dog could have been either a liver , improperly called chocolate , or a progeny of some chocolate lab.

people should be more responsible with animals that are able to reproduce .


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

WEll, she did mention Chocolate Doberman. No such thing. There is a black ,red,fawn(or Isabella)and blue. Also white. No such color as Chocolate in Dobermans.
Maybe a bit confused with colors.


----------

